# Update on my riding



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Have fun at the show, even if you're not showing. 

Everybody, or most everybody, gets fluffier in the winter.  Be nice to yourself.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

One month of eating Christmas baking, 3 months of salads and gargle your heart workouts. *Sigh*


----------

